
ARKYD Kickstarter Backers Offered FULL Refund - boznz
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/arkydforeveryone/arkyd-a-space-telescope-for-everyone-0/posts/1584844
======
Alupis
This project looks interesting, but what was so special about this project
that $1,500,000 USD wasn't enough?

It's a "space telescope", about the size of a 2U CubeSat. Sending a CubeSat
into space costs usually around $10,000-$30,000 USD. For a 1-off project, the
funds raised seem like far more than what would be necessary to pull it off.

Is anyone a backer and have more details about what went wrong?

